# Dogs in Pubs, Shops etc



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Like a lot of Motor-homers, we travel with our small dog. 
Over the last few years I have become increasingly annoyed at the constant use of " its against health and safety regs" excuse, to restrict entry to certain establishments.
As far as I can establish EU regs state that dogs should be kept away from areas where food is stored, and where food is currently being prepared. No restriction is mentioned to pub bars, cafes or shops in general
I dont mind the proprietors of these places imposing their own rules and requirements, after all not all dogs are as well behaved as Motor-homers dogs are. But I wish they could be honest about it and not use what has become a cop out for so many restrictions found today.
Incidentally our dog is 15 years old, Blind, deaf and contender for Grumpy old dog 2009, but we love her dearly.


----------



## billbongo (Sep 2, 2009)

we take are dog with us to Cornwall and she comes in the pubs with us for a meal with no problems we have aways made welcome


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Doggy Pubs*

http://www.doggiepubs.org.uk/

http://www.dogfriendlybritain.co.uk/


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

I found that travelling with a dog overseas was easier than in the UK.

Oscar went in hair salons, restaurants, shops and so on in Italy. We were once asked to leave a Mcdonalds restaurant in the UK, until I advised there was not a sign indicating "no dogs".

Russell


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I think it boils down to the responsibility of the dog's owner and as no-one knows one customer from the next,how is anyone to know how well behaved that customer's dog will be.I am a dog owner and I always made sure there was adequate provision for dogs to be left safely outside the shop-hooks for leads to tie to and a bowl of water.I had this very irritating woman that used to come in.She would flounce into the shop and tell her dog to sit and stay.The dog being very well behaved did sit and stay but leaning against my bed display with an expensive patchwork quilt on it!I didn't say anything at the time as I didn't have a "no dogs in the shop" sign on the door.The next time she came in,she left the dog outside the shop as I made sure I put a sign out.I did feel though that as I run a business that sells rather expensive items,that she would have used her common sense and not brought the dog into the shop with her in the first place. :roll: 

Lynne


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

Just returned from France with our three dogs .Dogs are welcome everywhere shops, bars, restaurants, cafes


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to take the other point of view. To say that all motorhomers would have a well behaved dog is misguided. Motorhomers are a cross-section of the population as are their dogs.
I agree with the premises that ban dogs. I fail to see why a dog owner should impose their animal on others. In the street everyone has a choice of where they go. Inside a restaurant there is no choice. Why should someone who is uncomfortable around dogs be subjected to their worst fear. Also, your dog may be the best behaved in the world, but what would happen if another dog entered the premises and they took an instant dislike? Please do not tell me that that would not happen to your dog, it is not possible for you to predict. In this situation who would be obliged to leave?
As for dogs in shops, never.
I do not speak as a dog hater, we had a dog whilst the children were at home and for some years after until he passed away. We then realised that you have a choice, own a dog and accept restrictions out of respect for others or no dog and no restrictions. We decided not to have another dog and do not expect to have other peoples dogs foisted on us.
Gerry


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I really thought it was a limit when I saw a NO DOGS sign outside a shop.....it was a PET shop!! :roll: No, I didn't go in and if I had, certainly would never buy anything!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We travel with a Parrot and ignore the No Dogs signs.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

As there are two of us with the dog, we take restrictions pretty much in our stride. If we're dining out, we either leave Tess behind, or we choose somewhere that that has outside dining. In this situation, Tess is always on her lead, and I sit on the lead to avoid the sort of problems Gerry outlines above.

I was surprised the other day - waiting outside the Go Outdoors shop next to Oxford C&CC site whilst Annie went for a look, I noticed a sign on the door: "Dogs are welcome in our store". So I went in with Tess  

Gerald


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

GerryD
I think you have missed my point, or elected to ignore it.
I do not have a problem with my dog not being allowed into certain pubs etc, its the continuous use of the phrase "its against health and safety regs" that annoys me.
If we are told by a pub etc that dogs are not allowed, we will quite happily take our trade to another. 
As to my comment regarding dog owning M/Hs I think most would have recognised it as tongue in cheek.
Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

A well know motorhome dealer did not get my order as the dog was not allowed in the premises to check he (the dog) was ok getting up the step etc etc. Top marks to Lowdham who appreciate the situation elderly dogs may face.

Jenny goes pretty much everywhere where there are no signs stating no dogs. The funniest one though was MFI that stated no dogs, but when the lad knew I was ordering a bathroom, spa bach and lots of stuff, amazingly a space was cleared! A horse also went into the MFI store, but that was nothing to do with me.

Russell


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The trouble is that we roll over and accept it :roll: 
It won't be long before we cannot take the dog out of the house, or if we do it will have to be wrapped in homogenised plastic :lol: 

I am to blame too. Our local pub, which used to accept dogs, changed hands. When we went in we asked about dogs and the new landlord said "everyone is welcome" and so we took the dog in and it was fine. 
A while later I heard that a friend, who had checked when booking her meal that the dog would be welcome, was asked to take the dog out. Now she didn't ask why and I haven't been back since. She assumed that someone had complained.
We are our own worse enemies. That landlord does not know that he has lost custom (including all the other dog owners we have told).

Note to self: Speak up for things that are important to you :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I always ask if I can carry my dog and Im let in to a lot of places --I did this weekend at an Art Exibition in Whitstable.
A lot of times when I stay outside a shop while Ray goes in The owners say come in bring the dog in.
I do agree where food is sold it is a no, no.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmm, choices...of course there are choices. Remember smoking/non smoking sections of restaurants? 

Dogs are part of our family- we have two. Currently they go everywhere we go, and they therefore learn what is expected of them in a variety of situations? If there is no sign on the door, I take them in. Most times when we leave a cafe or pub, the other diners have been unaware that there were two dobes sleeping under the table.

A sign on the door saying no dogs, no problem, we walk away and take our money and our dogs elsewhere. 

The campsite we are on is near a cafe, and we bumped into the owner on our morning walk- she has a black lab. She was happy to tell us that dogs were welcome. So they will get our daily trade for a brew and a piece of cake at the end of the beach walk. 

I don't really get the food thing, dogs paws are no dirtier than our shoes or, for that matter, some childrens hands! 

Our dobes are socialised. The younger one is only 9 mths and will occasionally have a whinge, but it is no worse than some children's whinging, and way less than the temper tantrums that my eardrums sometimes get subjected to...Oh to find a "no children" sign on a cafe/pub!

I hope it never comes to the situation that dogs cannot be let out... we brought them into our society...they did not chose it. Responsibility is the key, and it is a shame that more emphasis is not placed on being a responsible owner...countries like Germany have tests for both the dog AND the owner and this means that dogs integrate very well into their society. I would love to go back, and intend to take our dobes next year when the youngest has a pet passport.

TBH we actively seek out dog friendly places, and those that are not lose our business. If the place accepts them, then they are not "foisted" on anyone. Choice is- walk in, see dog, leave!

I could almost rehash the whole of GerryD post and insert "children". We have endured some of the most unpleasant meals where the children have been running riot, had temper tantrums etc etc. Do they ever get asked to leave?! Am I anti-children- no, I just expect them to behave in the same impeccable way that dogs are expected to...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

littlenell said:


> Hmmm, choices...of course there are choices. Remember smoking/non smoking sections of restaurants?
> 
> Dogs are part of our family- we have two. Currently they go everywhere we go, and they therefore learn what is expected of them in a variety of situations? If there is no sign on the door, I take them in. Most times when we leave a cafe or pub, the other diners have been unaware that there were two dobes sleeping under the table.
> 
> ...


Do you know I have to agree about children as we were in Tesco the other day and a kiddie was picking up a Snicker bar-- bit a piece off and chucked it to the back and picked up another one from the front and did the same with that one.

At a rally the kids that pick up and handle the free biscuits take a bite and put back and the worse one lick it and put it back. :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There is a cafe on the old pier/promenade at Morecombe where dogs are actively welcome inside. Smokers of course are not, so after inviting us in, getting our drinks, giving the dogs a bowl of water and a free treat each the staff left to join the group huddled outside in the rain for a smoke


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I know I'm going to be shot at, but here goes

Why do people have to take dogs into pubs? We were at a rally recently, the vans within walking distance of a pub. There were dogs already inside and another dog came in and all hell broke loose. Yap, yap, bark bark. They all shut up eventually (when they couldnt see each other) but it was not a pleasant experience for anyone.

AND, before anyone moans, I have two dogs. They do not shop with us or go into pubs etc. I feel they are happier in the comfort of their beds in the van.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

May I say,not all children are the same as not all dogs are the same.

"we brought them into our society...they did not chose it"...neither does a child.It's all about acting responsibly.You may act responsibly regarding your dog,but there are plenty that do not.You only have to look at the pavements and parks to see that!

I put a polite notice in the shop window that I appreciated that Parents would take full responsibilty for their children,but you cannot frown on shops that do not wish to allow dogs in,good or bad.I built my business up from scratch.No loans.No help,and as I have said I love dogs,but I own EVERYTHING in my shop.I am not a large franchise like Tesco so cannot afford for any of my stock to be damaged.You will never be able to stop the most well behaved damp dog coming into a shop with it's owner from the rain who proceeds to shake itself dry everywhere spraying water,hair and saliva.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have no dogs allowed on most of the Taxis in major towns, Guide dogs excepted of course.I have found that owners of dogs can be very abusive when you deny them access. But this does not mean that drivers hate dogs.
Like children they are totally unpredictable, but on the whole dogs are much more well behaved than children.We as a family have had dogs cats etc, but our lifstyle now would not suit ownership.
Maybe I am in the minority, :roll: :roll: but watching a waitress stroke a dog then bring out my meal has not been a wholesome experience.lets face it we all get attracted to a lovely dog who behaves.but hygiene should come first.Owners who allow their pets to lick plates. I could really go on and become a grumpy old sod on this subject. :wink: :wink: but I wont. :lol: :lol: 
Now will I get the same comments that Gerry got.
cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

A pub or a cafe is no place for a dog or any other animal come to that. If I went into a pub where they serve food or to a cafe and there was a dog in there, I would report it straight away. As above, why on earth would you take an animal into these places anyway? 

steve


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

littlenell said:


> I could almost rehash the whole of GerryD post and insert "children". We have endured some of the most unpleasant meals where the children have been running riot, had temper tantrums etc etc. Do they ever get asked to leave?! Am I anti-children- no, I just expect them to behave in the same impeccable way that dogs are expected to...


Totally agree with you. Unfortunately, at present children are necessary for the continuation of the Human Race.
Gerry


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Pollydoodle said:


> I know I'm going to be shot at, but here goes
> 
> Why do people have to take dogs into pubs? We were at a rally recently, the vans within walking distance of a pub. There were dogs already inside and another dog came in and all hell broke loose. Yap, yap, bark bark. They all shut up eventually (when they couldnt see each other) but it was not a pleasant experience for anyone.
> 
> AND, before anyone moans, I have two dogs. They do not shop with us or go into pubs etc. I feel they are happier in the comfort of their beds in the van.


I'm pretty sure that a lot of sites forbid you to leave a dog unattended in your van?


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Chigman said:


> A pub or a cafe is no place for a dog or any other animal come to that. If I went into a pub where they serve food or to a cafe and there was a dog in there, I would report it straight away. As above, why on earth would you take an animal into these places anyway?
> 
> steve


One of the reasons I would take my dog into a pub is to have a meal. 
I cook most meals in the mh but it's nice to be able to eat out occassionally whilst away. Most campsites state that you are not allowed to leave dogs in MH/caravans unatteded so we have to take her with us. I wouldn't be taking my dog into the kitchen.
Children (and adults) who go to the toilets and don't wash their hands are much more of a health hazardthan a dog as they touch lots of surfaces such as chairs, tables, doors and door handles. Believe me, you will see more of those in any pub or cafe than you will ever see dogs, even if they are allowed. 
People who don't like eating in places that allow dogs have a choice, for every pub that allows dogs, there are at least 2 that don't. 
Most people who have dogs accept that they won't be allowed in some pubs so people who don't have dogs should accept that dogs will be allowed in a minority of pubs. 
Lesley


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

patnles said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > A pub or a cafe is no place for a dog or any other animal come to that. If I went into a pub where they serve food or to a cafe and there was a dog in there, I would report it straight away. As above, why on earth would you take an animal into these places anyway?
> ...


Its good that we have a choice. I could think of nothing more off putting if I was out having a beer and a bit of grub.

steve


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I typed a long response and lost it. Long and short of it...

Dogs are welcomed in some places- hurrah, they will get my money all the time! 

Where are most dogs fed in the family home? Does that mean that no one goes to dinner at friends homes if they have dogs/cats etc etc...

Give me credit for not taking wet dogs into an inappropriate shop. Husband has umbrella and stands outside.

Washing hands with soap and water...hygiene at its simplest.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

we here are more laid back we have a yokie, there is much more outdoor eating here and sophie comes with us where ever possible, we sit outside, she is under the table behaving, where s the harm in that ?? Why take her ?? we both work during the day, we wont leave her alone any more than is absolutely neccisary, she is part of our family, she comes on every trip in the van, shame the only campsite on lanzarote does nt allow dogs, so we did nt go. Now i know im gonna get shot for this but I object to kids !!! its not my choice to sit near screaming brats i want peace and quiet, parents just seem to switch off on holiday and let them run riot, thats what i object to .


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Who exactly would you report it to


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

cabby said:


> We have no dogs allowed in most of the Taxis in major towns, Guide dogs excepted of course.
> 
> A dog is a dog is a dog!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

As far as I am concerned there are two types of people -
1.those who dont like dogs
2.normal people

In Porthleven (Cornwall) there is a pub called the Ship which has a sign outside - "Dogs welcome. No children (except in Family Room)

Needless to say, we go there a lot!!!!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

peaky said:


> its not my choice to sit near screaming brats i want peace and quiet, parents just seem to switch off on holiday and let them run riot, thats what i object to .


Seems like you are tarring everyone with the same brush there-my kids are well trained and behave very well on campsites unlike some dogs I've seen recently crapping all over the field on a THS.

I dont blame the dogs, it's those pesky inconsiderate owners that get my goat. :evil:

steve


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Whats a THS?


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> As far as I am concerned there are two types of people -
> 1.those who dont like dogs
> 2.normal people
> 
> Caulkhead


So I must be a bit of a hybrid.

Some dogs I like, some I don't. Pretty much the same as people, really. Come to think of it, there are some dogs I've met that I would happily let into a pub/shop etc. on the strict condition that they left their owners outside.

Mike


----------

